# not so serious rp



## modfox (Apr 27, 2016)

vexi the fox gets up on the table and puts on du hast mich and starts dancing


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 5, 2016)

A then suddenly an asteroid hits the planet and everybody gets vaporized. The end.


----------



## modfox (May 5, 2016)

New
A then suddenly an asteroid hits the planet and everybody gets vaporized. The end.dryyre2rwrawb t3bsJDYUZegYQfeytrfeyRE7uhdtq6ugduaydhjqwutdyahgdqyujfdguajstfgyuagfysjhgfwjehfgzhgfhyygfiueafuyejSHFGYUSHfwhfshgfuyehfuyhfsfhg  usless bump


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 5, 2016)

Approaching the site of a now vaporized earth was a homanoid tentacle monster (basicly a man with tentacles sprouting from his back) on an intergalactic airship that resembles a pirate's ship and utters to himself "Well shit...no more japanese school girls. Thats the ONLY thing this planet was good for."


----------

